

Canada’s broadband caps ‘almost a human rights violation’ says Netflix exec - techvibes
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/canadas-broadband-caps-almost-a-human-rights-violation-says-netflix-exec-2012-09-16

======
benologist
Spammy rewrite:

[http://gigaom.com/video/netflix-canada-caps-human-rights-
vio...](http://gigaom.com/video/netflix-canada-caps-human-rights-violation/)

